# OT: Can someone reccomend an online jukebox ?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I have been using Pandora for a long time now, but I was wondering if you guys had sites you liked?
The only drawback to Pandora is It plays music and bans 'similar' to who you want to listen to. Sometimes I hear a song that is good, but for the mostpart when I want to listen to a specific group I only want to listen to that group.
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a Pandora user but I don't use it that often. It is a bit annoying that they stick songs in from other artists. But that's how they keep the record labels happy. I'd be interested if you or anyone else finds something better! :bigsmile:

mech


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Online, Pandora is the best. If you're willing to go offline, i think Yahoo music, slightly buggy software aside, is an amazing bag for the $$. When I subscribed a year ago, I got two years for $60, and that included being able to download to your computer and portable device.

Quality wise, 192 v-kbps

Other subscription services offer similar plans, but for more money.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, I haven't had a chance to check out either yet but these were reccomended to me to look into.
- last.fm
- the shoutcasts on winamp


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Well, I haven't had a chance to check out either yet but these were reccomended to me to look into.
> - last.fm
> - the shoutcasts on winamp


Those are good, but are like a traditional radio station. You won't be able to listen to a specific group like you want.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Yup...checked them out. Not what I am hoping for.

Pandora freezes too much and when I really want to hear a specific artist it goes indefinitely without playing ANY songs from that artist.(except for a posible one or two at first)
And if you delete the station to try again to maybe hear one **** song you like from that artist it goes right back to the end of the horrible long list of **** you don't want to hear


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, I really think subscription music is for you.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

You may be right, off to check it out now. Thanks.


----------

